# Minnesota...



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Anyone here from Minnesota? I'm up in the north country in the city of Bemidji. Thought I might have to start plowing last week as cool as it got up here... :redbounce 

Anyway, just thought I'd check to see who all is from the land of 10,000 lakes.

Buck


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Yep there are a few of us around here.


----------



## Don.EMS (Feb 4, 2004)

Hope'n for big snow this year in the cities and down here


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

*Hey Mebes*

Hey Mebes,

I am over in Apple Valley and on a rare occasion I make it to Chaska, my old stomping grounds from High School to plow a few driveways. I also do quite a bit of work in Shakopee. If you ever need any help please look me up on this site.

Bryan Heise


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

Howdy All....

Another MinneSNOWtan here!! Mebes.... I'm located just a bit west of you in Cologne.

BTW.... I am looking for work this coming season. Experienced in both commercial (prefered) and residential plowing. I'm NOT just some "kid" looking to make a quick buck over the winter. I'm in my early 40's with a good work ethic, detail oriented, very punctual and very good at what I do. During the warmer months, I own and operate a business in the outdoor recreation industry. But during the winter, plowing is all I do.

I drive an '02 Ford PSD with an 8' Western Poly Pro (new last year) And I will carry business liability insurance if needed. 

The folks I subbed for last year, are just too dang far away. (Osseo) Great folks to work with, but it's just too far to out to give the clients the attention they deserve.

So if you, or anyone you know of, is looking for an extremely reliable sub... Drop me an email at northernstaroutfitters (at) yahoo (dot) com... And let's talk...


----------



## ISX 450 (Aug 11, 2004)

Another Minnesota plower :redbounce 
Just North of you Moosehunter and West of Mebes. Waconia
Not looking for work, just thought I'd say HI!!! :waving:


----------



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

yeah, my sister and brother in law is up there.. 
forgot name of town.. 
not sure if I want move up there.. right now I am in Omaha Ne.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Snow Jaw said:


> yeah, my sister and brother in law is up there..
> forgot name of town..
> not sure if I want move up there.. right now I am in Omaha Ne.


Snow Jaw,
We may be able to get you plowing a bit more with a move up here!! payup :redbounce

Buck


----------

